# Burgled at the beach - advice for dealing with the Spanish police?



## Gordonm (Dec 4, 2014)

We parked on a beautiful and deserted beach near Mazarron close to some other motorhomes while we went for a walk, and were gone for less than an hour - when we came back one of the windows had been forced open and some scum had entered, located and stolen our two computers, ipads and cables but left everything else untouched fortunately. We've retreated back to the relative safety of a campsite in Bolnuevo to work out what to do next and recover from the shock. 

Advice needed please for reporting the theft and dealing with the Police from those unfortunate enough to have suffered in the same way in Spain - especially from those of you who, like me, don't speak Spanish. 

Thanks


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Really sorry to hear that. 
It's obviously utterly no consolation to you that the likelihood of being the victim of a crime here in Spain is actually far far less than in the UK.

In terms of practical help, you need to make a 'denuncia' (a report) to the Spanish Police in order to get the crime recorded....once recorded at least you can seek to make an insurance claim (assuming you had contents insurance?) once back home. 
(I assume you might also need to ring your insurer ASAP whilst in Spain to let them know there'll be a claim coming their way?)


There is now a national Police phone number in Spain where you can make such a denuncia in English: 90 210 2112. 

(Put 0034 in front of that number if using a UK mobile.....but better to use a Spanish landline if possible as I guess tha call may take quite a while)

I've never used it, but I believe you make the report on that number to an English speaking operator, who then drafts the crime report document and sends it electronically to your nearest local Police station, and you go there to sign it and get a copy (the operator tells you where and when to go).

Hope this helps.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Can I say thank you to the Nomad for that excellent advice given so freely.I have put that number in the phone in case it is needed.

Have to agree with him about the statistics comparing the UK with Spain.

cabby


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Damn useful advice there from Nomad.....so much so that I vote that it becomes a 'sticky' at the front of the 'Spanish Touring' section!







helper note - stickied!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yes, excellent Nomad! What MHF is all about.

So sorry Gordonm. I know your new to all this but i can assure you its very rare for this to happen. Crack on put it behind you if you can, enjoy the rest of your trip.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi,

I know those spots and we were at that very same campsite just after Christmas/New Year.

I would ask at the campsite reception, see if they could help with the local police.

And I know it is too late now. Invest in a laptop safe for the motorhome. Might deter or delay thieves.

Trev


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

barryd said:


> Yes, excellent Nomad! What MHF is all about.
> 
> So sorry Gordonm. I know your new to all this but i can assure you its very rare for this to happen. Crack on put it behind you if you can, enjoy the rest of your trip.


Actually, I don't think it is rare any more as we met two couples this year that had just been broken into while parked up, we always stop in campsites now, although not totally secure the odds are better if you want to leave the van unattended for any length of time. :frown2:


----------



## Gordonm (Dec 4, 2014)

*How it went - part 1*

A big thanks to Nomad for that advice, and to everyone for the support.

I thought it would be useful to let you know how it went with the Police - I got an inventory together with the full details of the stolen items (around £5,000 worth! ) last night, and rang the number this morning.

The line is open from 9 am to 9 pm Monday to Friday, and gets answered by the usual recorded voice, but option 2 gets you transferred to an English speaking member of staff. The call centre is in Madrid, so they won't be familiar with the area concerned, so make sure you know the region and local city names - lat/long isn't wanted.

Once he established that a 'denuncia' is appropriate for the crime, full details are taken of the items stolen including value and any insurance cover you might have (insufficient it seems! ) as well as the circumstances and approximate location, and your vehicle details, passport and where you're staying.

Although the guy to whom I spoke understood English very well, most things needed spelling in the Alpha Bravo etc format, so best revise these first!

The whole call took 17 minutes, and I now posess a reference number - the next action is to attend the nearest regional Police station, one of 6 in the area, and sign the completed paperwork within 48 hours - they're open 24/7.

What took more time was phoning the bank and credit card companies . . .

So we're off for a no fun day in Lorca, and I'll let you know what happened at the Police station later.


----------



## Gordonm (Dec 4, 2014)

Correction to the above - it's 72 hours maximum for the signing of the denuncia according to the Police website, so we're hiring a car so that we can leave the van with a dodgy taped-up window on the 'safe' campsite instead of in the city, and going to Lorca on Thursday by car. 
Also, the phone number is 9 am to 9 pm Monday to Sunday, not Monday to Friday as first thought.


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Girdonm, sorry to hear of your trouble. What beach was it you were parked on? We have just spent a few weeks around the Mazarron area and are saddened to hear the news.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

*Theft*

Did they say where these thefts had happened.................I know gangs move around but I do believe, like insurance companies, that after a theft another is actually more likely.

If these people are not caught, then they have found a place that suits their needs and just wait around for the next motorhome to arrive.I would want to avoid these places................there's plenty of other spots.

Really sorry to hear this from the OP as it must be devasting............but what would make it so much worse, would be to report it to the Police and be told it happens in that spot almost every week.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I also know Mazarron but have never stopped overnight at there. In the winter the streets can be overloaded with vans and must look like easy pickings to unemployed wasters.
Were you parked in a recognised motorhome parking area?
To date we have only ever parked on the street with Lidles store in and where there seem to be plenty of shoppers walking around.
As for the theft, you may need to find receipts for all of the stolen items or show proof of ownership or only get half their value.
Good luck and remember that not all of Spain is like that and sadly the same theft could have happened in the UK.
As an afterthought, some laptops have a tracker system.

Alan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for the update. Hope your able to get over it and enjoy the rest of the trip.

The laptop is always my main worry when leaving the van. To be honest its the only thing left of value that a thief would nick anyway.

It would be major bad news for me as I need it for work, not to mention all the trip stuff that's on there. Its used all the time for planning etc.

I just take the chance and hope its not going to get broken into. Touch wood so far in 7 years and actually when I work it out actually 22 months on the road overseas in that time we have not had a problem and in all that time the only incident I can remember happening to anyone else where we were was on the Aire at Avignon near the river which I immediately though was a bit dodgy. A van had been broken into the night before and the only reason we stayed is that they had put a security guard on 24 hrs. So I still think you have been very unlucky.


----------



## Gordonm (Dec 4, 2014)

The beach where the nerdowell struck is near Calnegre, west of Bolnuevo - for fellow geeks, N37 31'09" W01 23'45.7" Google maps will show the view.

There is a line of motorhomes in front of a cafe, and a €6 per night Aire a few yards further on. We parked about 20m in front for a walk down the fabulous wild and generally deserted beach that we'd stayed in the Fisherman's Cottage at one end last year. 

We were debating whether to join the line further back or go to the aire for the night, didn't expect a problem in broad daylight with so many other vans around. What we didn't realise until it was too late is that we were slightly hidden on the side with the ditch and bushes - ho hum.

Have now spent two days phoning banks and credit cards, and changing all of our login and passwords as I have 5 years worth of home accounts and, well my life on there really. The 'find my Macbook' hasn't been triggered yet, so the scum may have either wiped the drives, or will be busy interrogating them for personal information leading to identity theft - in a van full of sellable goodies he specifically hunted for the well hidden computers and associated cables and portable hard drive, and didn't touch anything else, so we're quite worried. 

I spent a long time on the phone to our house insurance company, Direct Line, who were very sympathetic and will pay £2,000 so that's the Macbook replaced at least, just a shame about all of our photos etc from the trip so far, and my Vaio Z that is not replaceable. 

Wondering where I can fit a hidden strong box now, for our autumn excursions - any hints? 

Right, enough of this, we're off to Puerto de Mazarron for a beer!


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Bit late into this topic, there is now a mobile app for iPhone and Android to report crime in Spain. The app works in both English and Spanish, and uses GPS to know your location as well.

It is called Alert-Cops.

Mike

Since posting have downloaded AlertCops (newspaper article incorrect - what's new there) on Android but can't find it on Apple yet.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Gordonm said:


> The beach where the nerdowell struck is near Calnegre, west of Bolnuevo - for fellow geeks, N37 31'09" W01 23'45.7" Google maps will show the view.
> 
> There is a line of motorhomes in front of a cafe, and a €6 per night Aire a few yards further on. We parked about 20m in front for a walk down the fabulous wild and generally deserted beach that we'd stayed in the Fisherman's Cottage at one end last year.
> 
> ...


Buy a Laptop safe and box it in somewhere to hide it. I fitted one in all of our vans.

In the first one, it was under the washing machine with a box around it.

Second motorhome, I made a door under a bench seat, bolted the safe to the floor and then boxed around it.

This one is bolted to the chassis, and will be hidden in a way I prefer not to mention.

A Basic Safe costs from around £40. It could deter a thief and correctly installed, will delay one.

A wallet safe/valuables box (like a petty cash box). Secured to a locker is a good place to keep other things out of the way like purses / wallets. If traveling, once you have paid for fuel etc, put your wallet in it!.

Too many people leave Credit Cards on clips with toll tickets in cab. Pop into services or are around the other side of van having a cuppa in the sun and ...............Hand pops in the cab and its gone.

Trev


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

My wallet is kept in my pocket at all times when away in the van, safer than hiding it in the van.


We had a safe in the last van but never used it, although kept it locked, so a red herring.


Paul.


----------



## Gordonm (Dec 4, 2014)

Thanks again everyone, some great advice as usual - I particularly like the idea of a not very well hidden distraction safe . . .

Anyway now I have some internet access again I thought it was about time to finish the story of dealing with the Spanish Police. 
We rented a car for the trip into the city some 50 miles away for ease of driving in narrow streets, but more importantly for security as the affected window is taped closed and neither of us are brave enough to risk leaving it parked just anywhere yet - car manufacturers have been forced to dramatically improve the security of their vehicles in the last few years, how are motorhome manufacturers able to get away with plastic window catches and a nice gap big enough to easily get a screwdriver in and prise open - or is that just Chausson . . . . (rant over, sorry)

I arrived at the designated Police station and showed the desk officer the reference number, and he pointed me to a waiting room. After about 10 minutes we were ushered into the office where a very pleasant (but armed of course) young lady officer ran through the process of checking the details of the report that I'd filed by 'phone a couple of days earlier. Unfortunately (but predictably I guess) everything was in Spanish, the officer could speak no English whatsoever and was fairly disinterested, taking phone calls on her mobile and talking and joking with colleagues while we waited patiently, but she was very good natured and using Google translate for some words we smiled sweetly, stayed calm and muddled through. One point she was big on was the way that access had been gained and if there was any damage - luckily I'd taken several photographs including the location, and marks on the frame and window, and close ups of the broken latches which she looked through with slight interest and made some changes to the report. She wasn't interested in keeping the pictures, but I felt that it was worth taking them with me. 

She then printed and stamped around 6 copies of the report which we both signed, she advised me that should the recored items be recovered, they would be sent to a different 'local' Police station for collection, but I would be notified by phone of course, and then she said 'ok, finished' - the only English words that she spoke during the interview. 

So clutching my copy of the report, in Spanish, we left the police station after about an hour and got a very nice coffee and big cream cake each to calm down (the beer had to wait until we got back to the van in the evening).

That whole process was fairly easy and quite straightforward, if clinical, but my advice to others would definitely be to try and take someone with you to translate if you can't speak the language, otherwise just be as prepared as possible and most importantly, be patient - she probably didn't join the Police to spend all and every day in front of a 10 year old computer listening to whining foreigners who can't be bothered to learn the language . . .

Now for the tough part, coming to terms with the loss of everything, and getting a fair deal from the insurance company . . .


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

*break in*

Thanks for the update Gordon................it must have been a really sh******************t time for you.

But the info helps others know where to avoid and what to do if it happens...................good luck


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

If any of you find yourselves in a similar situation and want to understand what's going on can I suggest that you do as Gordon says and take an interpreter (friendly local or other camper) along with you if you don't speak Spanish, or the language of whatever country you happen to be in. 

I think it's fair to sat that relatively few Brits have a second language and that in general other Europeans are better than us but you can still expect to need someone who speaks the local language if you want to understand what's happening when dealing with officialdom.

Even if you have some basic Spanish there will be lots of legal terms you haven't encountered before. The same thing applies in medical situations, you may have basic conversation in a language but find legal, medical or technical things well beyond your ability, Alan.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

The problem with Languages is that too few people fail to recognise that English is generally the "International" Language.

Many Europeans learn English as a second language and use that wherever they go in Europe.

I was speaking with a Spanish taxi driver last year in Costa Brava. Having just witnessed a very rude English man asking for something in a restaurant, where I intervened and translated. Receiving thanks from the Spanish assistant and a grunt from the English Pig........

"Do you find the English lazy with language?" I asked.....

No he said, it is we in Spain who are lazy. In this town in summer, there are more English Speaking people than Catalans. All the foreign tourists who come from all over the world, including Russia, mainly use the English language to converse with us.

He went on to tell me, that whilst he speaks Spanish (Catalan), French, English and German. Only one of the 30 other taxi drivers speaks any English in Summer.

He went on to tell me that if just one tourist went to Mexico, Egypt, America or anywhere else because of language difficulty. It is a loss for the Spanish tourism.

I agree with the Taxi Driver.

Trev


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

I love all the various excuses of the little islanders for not learning any language other than their own..............but frankly it saddens me too.


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

English is now the Lingua Franca, which foreign language would you suggest they learn? I was trying to stop a large Belgian Motorhome with trailer reverse into my van last week and was giving them my best French in explaining the problem when the lady told me in English that she was from the Flemish part and could not understand French. The site was in Catalonia where languages go in the order Catalan, Spanish, German, Dutch, French then English but all the background music was English sung pop. It is far easier to learn English than any other language (my efforts to learn Spanish in Catalonia were compromised by not knowing which language was which) because of the Hollywood and pop effect.

The Italians think the French are nuts for calling a CD a DC.

A few words can obviously take you a long way, I well remember being on a package holiday in Turkey when there was an early morning stop coming from the airport and the ability to order a beer and tea in Turkish got me served first. Much beyond that there is little benefit to learning any other language as that is given as a reason why so many people are tented in Calais.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

TheNomad said:


> I love all the various excuses of the little islanders for not learning any language other than their own..............but frankly it saddens me too.


Though TM isn't making excuses, English isn't his only language.


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

I have just come back from a short break in Spain. At one table is a resteraunt was a group of people from Spain, France, Germany, Russia and Holland. All were conversing in English. They all agreed that speaking English was a great help where ever they went in the world as somebody always has a good grasp of the language. None of them spoke any other foreign language other than English as it was of no real benefit to them. 

I would love to learn a bit of Spanish as that is where I eventually want to spend my twilight years in the warmth and sunshine. :wink2:


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

The UK Government spends £140m pa on translation.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-25933699

Poor show by the Spanish Police that they could not be bothered providing a translator for the OP. Why is Spain falling down on this when we are upholding this requirement? Perhaps the better educated Spaniards are in the UK or Germany.

Still the EU now it has one currency and one parliament, it will surely push for one language. Just wonder why Juncker is not enforcing English as the best language. This would be the best way to integrate the whole of Europe cutting costs and unifying the continent.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

erneboy said:


> Though TM isn't making excuses, English isn't his only language.


Thank You for that Alan, much appreciated.


----------

